# Early Christmas gift!!



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the gift I gave my hubby a little early for Christmas. He is only 8 weeks old and is already totally crazy for the bunny foot I brought him home today..

Meet BRIAR ---the next up and coming bunny dog!!


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice looking pup!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool! My wife would be afraid to pick out a dog for me like that, but it would sure be cool for christmas. We are hoping to get one in spring or summer.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I also picked out that last one we got and he is awesome. This is an older pic of my 9 year old Benny.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

now that`s what I call a great christmas present! good luck and have fun!


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking pup!!!I just got a female myself!!!Gotta love em!!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

ibthetrout said:


> Cool! My wife would be afraid to pick out a dog for me like that, but it would sure be cool for christmas. We are hoping to get one in spring or summer.


I would not be afraid to let Catherine pick out a dog for me, anytime. 

She has been hunting since she was a toddler and knows what she is doing, especially when it comes to rabbit hunting. It is in her genes.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice pup.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Good looking pup and the 9y/o isn't a bad looking bunny-buster either.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great little Puppy! Go Benny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to pleasure to watch him run bunnies and shoot a few of them as well.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

We shot 6 bunnies today and when I got home I brought the new puppy out to check out the rabbits. I tied one of them on a rope and dragged it around for him---he went crazy trying to reach that big ole bunny that was triple the size of him. LOL I have my fingers crossed that he is going to turn out well..only time will tell but I think I found another good one.

Gobblerman we need to get together again and run Benny and your girl. We lost the place I took you hunting in the blizzard LOL but have a few other places in mind unless you can come up with something and I PROMISE I wont make you hunt when it is 50 below zero again....hee hee.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> Gobblerman we need to get together again and run Benny and your girl. We lost the place I took you hunting in the blizzard LOL but have a few other places in mind unless you can come up with something and I PROMISE I wont make you hunt when it is 50 below zero again....hee hee.


 
That was a cold hunt. Let's plan a hunt this year, I'll watch Benny run circles around my beagle. I'm still trying to find some good honey holes for this year. Thought I had a great spot, however the land owner said no. I'll be knocking on a few more doors this week and following up with a couple of other leads. 

Sounds like the new puppy is doing well.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Awesome puppy! Have a blast with him. I like the name . We should get together for a hunt soon!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Wild* we do need to get together and hunt. I will bring the dog(s). LOL 

Just an update on Brairs progress. We took him out on his first official hunt on Sunday and could not be happier. At first he was a little afraid of my older dogs bark but got over that in a hurry. Kept trying to run after him and follow him but is just a little to small yet. When we were not looking Briar would go back down the trail that Benny had been down trying to catch up with him. 

We took Briar to a set of pines which holds rabbits and let him play. Well the next thing we knew he went on his own into the pines and came out at the end row. Next we took him to a brush pile with Benny and he followed Benny right in the brush pile no questions asked. I could not stop smiling at the little pup. He had no idea what he was doing but he was doing it. After Benny pushed out a rabbit he left the pile and the pup stayed behind and did eventually push another rabbit out. We grabbed the pup and put him on the track. He is still a little young but the interest is there. 

Crazy as it sounds I have been teaching the pup to retrieve bunnies. Yes you can laugh!! We shot two rabbits and put the pup on the trail near where we had shot the bunny and let him find the rabbits. I called to him to bring them to me and the little bugger dragged with all his might to bring those bunnies to me. I sure wish that I had a camera with me for proof. 

In the house I have been working on loud sounds and at first he would shy away but now he goes right up to whatever it is I have dropped. So wasn't surprised when we shot near him during the hunt and he could have cared less. The little pup stayed on the ground for nearly 4 1/2 hours before he decided he was ready to call it quits. I ended up dragging him around in my coat for the rest of the hunt.

I know we could have shot more bunnies that day but the fun I had watching that little pup have a million first experiences was so worth it. When i go to Walmart next I will get the film developed and post pictures of previous hunts with both dogs.


----------

